# QUICK! I need WHITE hair for Halloween!!!!



## Nox

Okay! What can I use to paint my hair white for Halloween? I've just decided that I need to do something with my hair, and it needs to be white.

What can I use to achieve this. And no... don't say go out and buy a wig, LOL. I don't wanna wear one.

Another question:

Once I find what can make blackish hair white, how much should I do it?

1) Make my hair 100% white?

2) Do only the "canopy" white, and leave underneath dark?

3) Do chunky white streaks

4) Do thin skinny streaks

5) Salt N' Pepper strands

6) "Skunk" stripes

I promise, there will be pictures plastered here of my hair/makeup/costume!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty

i know that hair stores sell colored hair spray in different colors. Easily rinsed out too. you might need 2/3 cans depending on what style you decide on.


----------



## Nox

Omg. Two or three cans???

Oh well, I guess that's the price I have to pay to look like a freak. You gotta excuse my (warped sense of) beauty.


----------



## PhantomGoddess

Maybe you should get really really scared? lol. I second the idea of the spray can idea. They shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## Nox

Originally Posted by *PhantomGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe you should get really really scared? lol. Tried it. It only gave me two or three strands. 
I need about 100,000 of them.

LOL.

Yeah, I'm going this afternoon to get the spray cans.


----------



## fawp

The spray will only add color to your existing color. There's no way a temporary spray can turn brunette hair into white hair. The best and cheapest alternative is faux hair. You could always use clip-in hair? You could bleach it white and then clip it/them wherever you want.


----------



## Nox

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The spray will only add color to your existing color. There's no way a temporary spray can turn brunette hair into white hair. The best and cheapest alternative is faux hair. You could always use clip-in hair? You could bleach it white and then clip it/them wherever you want.


----------



## BeneBaby

Yeah...the spray isn't gonna give you coverage. You'll look like you have grey hair!


----------



## fawp

Of course, if you just wanted to add some white to your hairstyle you could take small sections of hair and wrap or braid it with white yard. Christina Aguilera did that with black twine in the "Dirrty" video.


----------



## empericalbeauty

well the can is like 99 cents so...


----------



## makeupfreak72

girl i hate to say it but the ONLY way your gonna get it white is with a wig! theres no dye, no clips, no sprays etc just put a wig on, lol!!


----------



## Ricci

You want permanently white hair??


----------



## Nox

HAHA! I found something that WILL get my hair Snow White. It was like $5 a can, and I had to get several, but I got it at Sally's. I did several test strips, and it covers like a dream!

I got "Beyond the Zone: Color Bomb 2" in Straight Laced White, and Streaks and Tips:Highlight Spray" in Platinum &lt;-- a really cool shiny white silver color.

YAAAAY!

I am so excited!

________________________________________

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif girl i hate to say it but the ONLY way your gonna get it white is with a wig! theres no dye, no clips, no sprays etc just put a wig on, lol!! Man! Everybody's up in here tryna bust my chops about achieving white hair. LOL! Joking. I won't do a wig. No way Jose! I'mma be wearing a tightlace corset and fetish shoes -AND- a fake chastity belt... ain't no way I'm throwing a wig on too!

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You want permanently white hair?? Yes.



You know how I can get it???
Just joking. No, I don't want it permanent. I just want the look for one day only, LOL!


----------



## Ricci

Yes have three boys before u turn 24





Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Yes.



You know how I can get it???


----------



## Nox

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes have three boys before u turn 24



Welp. I completely missed the boat on that one.



Ring me up again in five years, then we'll chat about the 2-for-1 sale of having three young kids and getting the white hair for free.


----------



## Ricci

Rofl lol

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Welp. I completely missed the boat on that one.



Ring me up again in five years, then we'll chat about the 2-for-1 sale of having three young kids and getting the white hair for free.


----------



## fawp

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HAHA! I found something that WILL get my hair Snow White. It was like $5 a can, and I had to get several, but I got it at Sally's. I did several test strips, and it covers like a dream!
I got "Beyond the Zone: Color Bomb 2" in Straight Laced White, and Streaks and Tips:Highlight Spray" in Platinum &lt;-- a really cool shiny white silver color.

YAAAAY!

I am so excited!

That's awesome! I'm glad you found something that works. I've have to remember that brand for the next time I need multi-colored hair. Post some pics?


----------



## PhantomGoddess

I'm glad you found what you needed!!


----------



## Sheikah

Yeah! Good to know you found something. Don't forget the pics!


----------



## Annia

how did it work out?


----------



## pinksugar

definately post pics! lol I was also going to suggest spray! i can't imagine what you'd need white hair for but i'm glad you found it


----------



## Nox

Okay, this is the only picture that turned out from Halloween.






I'm sorry I don't have anything better than this. But you can see that the white spray did indeed work. I just couldn't do it all over my hair because the little part I did do was unbelievably cruncy, and I didn't want peices snapping off.

Oh yeah... that's my cat. He was being naughty.


----------



## pinksugar

lol cute! and it's definately white. No mistaking that!


----------



## Annia

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol cute! and it's definately white. No mistaking that! Indeed. Love it, Nox.


----------



## empericalbeauty

I love the simple streak. definitely eerie looking. nice!


----------

